

Delegation experiment feedback & looking for a Python dev - bemmu

I make social apps, but have realized there is a limit to how much stuff I can make just by myself. My app hit/miss ratio is high enough that if I can keep it up, it would even make sense to pay someone to help with my projects.<p>So I decided to experiment with delegating. If you are interested in helping, I wrote this spec to describe what the app would be like: http://etherpad.com/ZesZbqIR5Z<p>If you haven't used App Engine before but are otherwise a pretty good dev, this could be your chance to get paid for learning it. I'll monitor the comments here and you can also mail me at manga@bemmu.com<p>If my approach to this seems wrong somehow, do share your thoughts on how I should proceed to get people to help me out.
======
bemmu
Clickable link <http://etherpad.com/ZesZbqIR5Z>

This is also my first shot at writing a spec for other devs to use. I tried
not to be too formal or overspec.

Comment from #startups: "I hate the application already" :)

~~~
bockris
Someone wiped out all your text.

------
tocomment
That sounds like a cool app. How would you make money with something like
that?

Where does the hiring come in? Are you saying someone should build this as a
sort of interview question/project?

~~~
bemmu
It would make money from offer networks, I have good experiences from those
before. Would likely start paying the cost of a developer at around 10k daily
visits.

Perhaps I shouldn't have said "hiring" so I changed the wording to
"delegation". I'm looking for someone to do this as a short project, but there
would be other projects from me if it goes well.

I'm still trying to figure out what the best way to structure something like
this is.

